# Eine Frage zur richtigen Schnur



## Zipxxx (31. Oktober 2011)

*Hallo Norwegenfreunde.*
Ich hab mal eine Frage zur Angelschnur. Auf meiner Suche nach einer guten Schnur bin ich auf die " Hemingway Professional " gestoßen. http://www.factory-shop.de/hemingway-professional/gelb.html
Nun meine Frage. Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Schnur und falls ja,welche? Oder hat noch jemand einen Tip zu einer anderen guten Schnur? Sie soll für eine Multirolle sein,welche im April im Nordfjord zum Einsatz kommen soll. #c


----------



## 63°Nord (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Frage zur richtigen Schnur*

Preiswert und gut, verwende ich auf meiner Multi seit vielen Jahren.
Bis auf eine Ausnahme nie Probleme mit der Qualität gehabt(war eine 0,10 mm als Sonderangebot)


----------



## Zipxxx (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Frage zur richtigen Schnur*

*Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Na ich denk die wird es bestimmt werden.*


----------



## Franky (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Frage zur richtigen Schnur*

Ich kann mich mit bislang keinem Produkt aus dem Hause "Hemmingway" anfreunden. Ich habe (noch) eine 14er Dynasteel auf einer Spule, eine Ladung 12er Dynasteel flog letzten Sommerurlaub (Norwegen) nach 3 Tagen Leichtpilken von der Multi (bzw. die Reserverolle mit 13er PowerPro musste ran).
Der Zwirn (im wahrsten Sinne) riss bei geringer Belastung mitten drin durch, es wahren z. T. "dicke" Knoten drin (da hielt sie komischerweise) und "verklatterte" mit unterliegenden Schnurschichten (Ambassadeur 6501 C4 hat ne Schnurführung), was ebenfalls zum dritten (und letzten) Abriss führte.
So krass ging es zwar mit der Monotec Futura bzw. 14er Dynasteel nicht und selbst der einfache 16er Dyneema waren "besser", aber mir und gerade für meinen Urlaub kommt das Zeugs nicht mehr in Frage!


----------



## Zipxxx (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Frage zur richtigen Schnur*

*Na Prima. Nun bin ich ja keinen Schritt weiter. Was wäre denn eine gute Schnur? WFT KG-Strong hatte ich noch im Auge?*


----------



## Franky (1. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Frage zur richtigen Schnur*

Ich habe fast ausschließlich PowerPro, Quattron PT Braid und Spiderwire (sowohl Ultracast als auch Stealth) im Einsatz und behaupte frech: das sind gute Schnüre! Warum? Weil is so 
Nee, im Ernst: sie sind durchaus eng geflochten, eher rund, durchaus abriebfest  und vom Tragkraft/Durchmesserverhältnis als "erträglich" einzustufen. Von Hängern einmal abgesehen habe ich keine Abrisse verzeichnen müssen.


----------



## Zipxxx (1. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Frage zur richtigen Schnur*

*Vielen Dank !!! Das hilft mir sehr.#6*


----------

